

Why All the Snowden Docs Should Be Public: An Interview with Cryptome - AJ007
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/cryptome-is-pushing-for-all-of-the-snowden-docs-to-be-made-public

======
rakoo
There are 2 different things that the author is conflating:

\- Snowden has decided to slowly diffuse the documents piece by piece to keep
the public interested in the matters, even years after the initial impact.
This is crucial in changing the masses mindset: ecolo stuff has taken 40 years
to be something people care about.

\- Snowden and his partners have decided to exclude some information because
reasons. They have taken an editorial role in the story.

While I agree with the author that the 2nd point can be problematic (because
they are their own judges of what is good and what is bad, and that is not up
to them to decide), the 1st point is really useful if you want to have a real
impact.

So I'm globally positive about what Snowden has done, because the important
thing here is for everyone to realize the massive surveillance on populations
in direct contrast to our values. The exact details are interesting, but not
as much.

------
schrodingersCat
Thanks for this post! Really enjoyed the article. I've always been a regular
reader of cryptome, but I _really_ wish they would re-enable their RSS feed as
I would love to have this come to my feedly. PS: If anyone from cryptome is
reading, I would pay for this service. Seriously.

